# 189 Visa Gap in Employment



## gunnerrific (Feb 9, 2014)

I have studied Masters in United States and wasn't able to find work in 2009 in the US due to recession. I moved to India in early 2010 and found work in April 2011. There is a gap of 2 years in my employment history. Will it impact my 189 VISA application? Do I have to provide any explanation for remaining jobless for 2 years between 2009 and 2011 ? 

I have worked for 2 years prior to 2009 April and have been working now for the past 3 years. Total IT experience amounts to 5 years with a gap of 24 months in between. Please advise.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gunnerrific said:


> I have studied Masters in United States and wasn't able to find work in 2009 in the US due to recession. I moved to India in early 2010 and found work in April 2011. There is a gap of 2 years in my employment history. Will it impact my 189 VISA application? Do I have to provide any explanation for remaining jobless for 2 years between 2009 and 2011 ? I have worked for 2 years prior to 2009 April and have been working now for the past 3 years. Total IT experience amounts to 5 years with a gap of 24 months in between. Please advise.


Gap should not matter as long as you're able to prove that your work experiences are closely related to your nominated occupation. Although shedding more information on kind of work you've had in all instances will allow people here to give better advice.


----------



## gunnerrific (Feb 9, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> Gap should not matter as long as you're able to prove that your work experiences are closely related to your nominated occupation. Although shedding more information on kind of work you've had in all instances will allow people here to give better advice.


Thanks for the advise. Well I am into Analyst Programmer skillset. In all the instances the work that I have been doing is pretty much the same. I am basically into Software Programming and it has remained that way since my 1st employment.

Also, for 189 VISA will the case officer ask me for W2 form from US for the year 2007 ? I have worked for 2 different employers in the United States. I have W2 of one employer but not for the earlier one as I did not file for my taxes due to lack of knowledge more than anything. I was fresher back in 2007 and was unaware of tax returns at that time when I joined my first employment. I have submitted my tax documents ever since. What if CO asks me for W2 of 2007 ? I do not even have bank statements or payslips for 2007 as I have closed my bank account before moving to India in 2010. Please advise


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gunnerrific said:


> Thanks for the advise. Well I am into Analyst Programmer skillset. In all the instances the work that I have been doing is pretty much the same. I am basically into Software Programming and it has remained that way since my 1st employment. Also, for 189 VISA will the case officer ask me for W2 form from US for the year 2007 ? I have worked for 2 different employers in the United States. I have W2 of one employer but not for the earlier one as I did not file for my taxes due to lack of knowledge more than anything. I was fresher back in 2007 and was unaware of tax returns at that time when I joined my first employment. I have submitted my tax documents ever since. What if CO asks me for W2 of 2007 ? I do not even have bank statements or payslips for 2007 as I have closed my bank account before moving to India in 2010. Please advise


I'm not sure what a w2 is, but there have been some cases I've read where payslips were asked by CO but some cases where the CO didn't. So, if it gets asked and you don't have it, then you should have substantial proof of those employment and just be clear to CO that it's not available and won't be attainable - so what else can you provide as proof moving forward sort of thing


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaps are not an issue. You just need to inform them on Form 80 and explain how you could support yourself during the period of unemployment.


----------



## gunnerrific (Feb 9, 2014)

BlackBelt said:


> Gaps are not an issue. You just need to inform them on Form 80 and explain how you could support yourself during the period of unemployment.


Thanks for the reply. Can you please explain what you meant when you say "explain how you could support yourself" ?? Can I give recession and lay-offs as valid reason for unemployment in the United States? Or can it be some medical reason?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

gunnerrific said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you please explain what you meant when you say "explain how you could support yourself" ?? Can I give recession and lay-offs as valid reason for unemployment in the United States? Or can it be some medical reason?


In simple words , how you paid for rent , food , clothing and other provisions . How you survived during that period of employment . You can say you did that on your savings , your spouse was earning , got help from parents/siblings/friends or whatever the case was . It is not a good idea in saying that you were on food stamps or unemployment assistance.

Do not cook up the reason for unemployment . Whether it was due to retrenchment , medical , further studies , termination on performance issue , simply mention that . Don't worry about this part and concentrate on other aspects of PR.

Hope this helps .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> I'm not sure what a w2 is, but there have been some cases I've read where payslips were asked by CO but some cases where the CO didn't. So, if it gets asked and you don't have it, then you should have substantial proof of those employment and just be clear to CO that it's not available and won't be attainable - so what else can you provide as proof moving forward sort of thing


W2 is Income Tax statement document . Equivalent to Form 16 in India .

Regards 
PD


----------



## DreamAstralia (Mar 19, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> Gap should not matter as long as you're able to prove that your work experiences are closely related to your nominated occupation. Although shedding more information on kind of work you've had in all instances will allow people here to give better advice.


Can you please let me know more about form 80? when should we submit it? During skill assessment?

I am planning to start the process of getting Australian PR. 
I have gathered most of the information - the three stage process. 

This is regarding skill assessment. Presently, I have 6 years of IT experience. My skills qualify me to apply for subclass 189 (Australian PR).

I have completed my graduation in 2004 Aug. Because of some different plans I didn't join IT soon after my graduation. However, in 2008 Feb I started my career in IT. Since then I am into IT.

It would be really great if you let me know the below.
1) Can I apply for PR (subclass 189) even though there is a gap of 4 years between the 'graduation date' and 'the start of IT career'? I think I can score 60 points.
2) I need to provide any written document to explain what I did during that time, albeit, I don't mention that period in my CV. If yes, then please let me what is it?


*Please please please reply to me at the earliest as I need to finalize this before 2014 March end.*


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

DreamAstralia said:


> Can you please let me know more about form 80? when should we submit it? During skill assessment?
> 
> I am planning to start the process of getting Australian PR.
> I have gathered most of the information - the three stage process.
> ...


you can find the form 80 available in immi website  im too lazy to get the link.
you submit that once you lodge the visa application once you get invited.
1. ACS+IELTS
2. EOI
3. Get invite
4. Lodge Visa and Pay
5. Submit/Upload documents (PCC, medical, form 80, etc)


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Kindly give your opinion on my case:

There is a gap of 11 months between my graduation date and first job.
&
I have career gap of 3 months between my current and previous job.

However, I was being supported by my parents during these career breaks. 

Does it sounds ok ? or i need to provide some more justifications to case officer and engineers Australia?

Thanks


----------

